# CAT



## Kevin (26 Oct 2001)

Hello

I am Kevin Colson the President of the Association of 3rd Armored Divsion Veterans. www.3ad.org  I am serving as the CAT webmaster for our association. I am wondering if there is a historical record of the CAT. I would like to find information about the 3rd Armored Division (US) and the Spearhead CAT teams. I have found out the the CAT began back in 1963. 

Please contact me. I look forward to hearing from anyone.

Kevin Colson
President
A3ADV
kcolson@3ad.org    :tank:


----------

